# excision of toe callosity



## codedog (Dec 19, 2010)

Patient had an excision of rt small toe callosity with also an excision of exostosis off of a toe phalanx .

 any ideas what code(s) this would be ?

doc stated an incision was made in elliptical fashion over the callosity of the small toe. This was excised without difficulty. The exosostosis was identified. A small rongeur and rasp was used to debride tje exososis down to the stable base. The wound was irrigated and closure with a 3-0 Vicryl suture fllowed by 4-0 nylon suture superficially. Soft dreesings was applied


----------



## preserene (Dec 19, 2010)

Callosity is a thickening /hyperkeratosis of the skin (overlying the bony region) , due to intermittent pressure effect and friction episodes. It is otherwise known as clavus of the skin( dermatological lesion).
Exostosis is like bossing of the bone more or like a bony sequestrum but with some histological difference and deposits of lipid material on to it.
The excision of the callus could be reported  from the Integumentary Category -like 11055-11057 with  modifier-59.

The exostosis /bossing excision is like partial excision(craterization, saucerization /sequestrectomy) and  may be reported  with 2812x series ; in your can be  appropriated with 28124. (as the first listed CPT code)
[there is a term callosity or callous formation with respect to the bone , but it is not pathological; it is a physiological healing process in the bone during fracture healing. We should not misinterpret it to this callus of your case]
 I hope it gives you some clues


----------

